# Wicked Ale Brewery



## ryanator (22/8/05)

Hi everyone,

I recently made a trip to Wicked Ale Brewery and tried a few of their brews. Was very impressed.

On the menu:
- Chilli Beer
- Bad Frog Citrus Beer
- Wheat Beer
- Yallingup Old (Toffee Ale)
- Chocolate Beer
- Mama's Ginger Beer
- Passionfruit Beer
- Mango Madness
- Scream'n Cream'n (Alcoholic Red Creaming Soda)

Just wondering if anyone else has been there?

It is located between Yallingup and Dunsborough, in Western Australia.

Wicked Ale Brewery Website

Cheers!


----------



## Jim - Perth (22/8/05)

Yes, it is a great spot & well worth a visit although, in my opinion, the beers at nearby Bootleg brewery & Colonial brewing co. are better.
I would send photos of all 3 but the attachment thing on this page does not seem to be working.
Jim.


----------



## Tony M (22/8/05)

I did the rounds of the three brewerys a month or so ago and the best beer of the lot was a Wicked Ale product. I cant recall the name (big day) but it was a black beer of some sort. It was beautifully balanced with a lasting tight head. Dont know about the round pool table though.


----------



## ryanator (22/8/05)

I still havn't checked out Bootleg Brewery (though I have sunk a few Raging Bulls). I should have made the most of it when my mate was a chef there.


----------



## ryanator (22/8/05)

Tony M said:


> I did the rounds of the three brewerys a month or so ago and the best beer of the lot was a Wicked Ale product. I cant recall the name (big day) but it was a black beer of some sort. It was beautifully balanced with a lasting tight head. Dont know about the round pool table though.
> [post="73273"][/post]​



I think the one you are mentioning is Dirty Dan's Dark Delight. It's a stout and is about 8% alcohol. Very nice indeed.

:beer:


----------



## kook (22/8/05)

I've been down to Wicked, and I was very unimpressed!  

I thought the only enjoyable beer was the Dark Delight. The Old was drinkable, just.

The fruit/choc themed beers were horrible IMO. I mean it's great to see them innovating, but you'd think they'd perfect the base product before adding syrups to it.

It will be interesting to see what the beers end up like when they eventually go all grain.

For the moment, if I'm in the Margaret River region I'll stick to Bootleg. Though I still need to visit Colonial (it hadn't opened last time I was there).


edit - Just reading through some reviews of their beers on Ratebeer, looks like they've got major consistancy problems. The wheat beer in particular. I found it to be heavily oxidised (green apples, pears, cardboard). Others found in intensely sour, somewhat like a berliner weisse. Then others found it more like an english ale! It's rare to see that much variation. I'm guessing that they have some QC issues.


----------



## Malnourished (23/8/05)

kook said:


> edit - Just reading through some reviews of their beers on Ratebeer, looks like they've got major consistancy problems. The wheat beer in particular. I found it to be heavily oxidised (green apples, pears, cardboard). Others found in intensely sour, somewhat like a berliner weisse. Then others found it more like an english ale! It's rare to see that much variation. I'm guessing that they have some QC issues.
> [post="73288"][/post]​


Yeah I was wondering about this too. I had a bottle of "Sour Wheat Beer" which was just the same label as the regular Wheat Beer with a sticker that said "Sour" on it. The guy at the shop told me it was put on by the brewery and utilised a sour mash. 
I actually quite liked it too. If they intended it, then good on them, but with a label like that there'll always be a bit of doubt in my mind. I suspect the raters that described the Wheat Beer as like a Berliner Weisse actually had the same batch that I had, but whether it came from a bottle with a "Sour" sticker on it is anyone's guess.
I thought their beers were pretty decent.


----------



## Tony M (23/8/05)

ryanator said:


> I think the one you are mentioning is Dirty Dan's Dark Delight. It's a stout and is about 8% alcohol. Very nice indeed.
> 
> :beer:
> [post="73284"][/post]​



Ryanator, you jogged my memory. he called it his Russian Imperial (I think)


----------



## ryanator (23/8/05)

Tony M said:


> ryanator said:
> 
> 
> > I think the one you are mentioning is Dirty Dan's Dark Delight. It's a stout and is about 8% alcohol. Very nice indeed.
> ...



Russian Imperial... It must have been a seasonal beer. Havn't tried that one yet.


----------



## kook (23/8/05)

Malnourished said:


> Yeah I was wondering about this too. I had a bottle of "Sour Wheat Beer" which was just the same label as the regular Wheat Beer with a sticker that said "Sour" on it. The guy at the shop told me it was put on by the brewery and utilised a sour mash.
> I actually quite liked it too. If they intended it, then good on them, but with a label like that there'll always be a bit of doubt in my mind. I suspect the raters that described the Wheat Beer as like a Berliner Weisse actually had the same batch that I had, but whether it came from a bottle with a "Sour" sticker on it is anyone's guess.
> I thought their beers were pretty decent.
> [post="73411"][/post]​



I'm unsure about the sour mash aspect, as when I was there last (about 13 months ago) I spoke for a while with the brewer.

At the time they were an extract brewery (with specialty grains in the Old). The only beer which involved a mash was the Dark Delight, and it was only a partial.

The weird thing is they have a mash tun, and all the gear, but aparently if they started using it full time the rent of the brewery went up drastically?? I didnt question it at the time but still seems strange.

Just my theory but I think it's more likely that the "Sour" was a batch of Wheat that went wrong. Who knows, maybe they've cranked the tun up and started making some good beers though?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (24/8/05)

When anyone does the sou' west brewery circuit I tell them to bypass Wicked Ales.
But I have heard that they have now gone AG and lifted their game a bit, hope so.


----------

